# Text biegen  - SodiPodi



## VIERTAUSENDEINS (7. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

kann man mit SodiPodi (f. Windows2000) Text an einem Kreisbogen oder einer Elypse ausrichten?  Ich hab sonst kaum Zeichenbedarf und deshalb keine anderen Proggis installiert.  

Falls es nicht gehen sollte, welches Free-Proggi wäre geeigneter?

Vielen Dank vorab von

        VIERTAUSENDEINS


----------



## JTBKN (8. Juli 2004)

*RE HELP!*

Wenn unprofessionel sein darf dann mache es mit WORD Art unter MS Office Word


----------



## VIERTAUSENDEINS (8. Juli 2004)

Zunächst Danke JTBKN,
so gehts in der Tat etwas unprofessionell. 
Siehe anhängenden Bildausschnitt eines Oval-Stempel Layouts. Gleich große Schriftart wird bei einer Ellipse richtig schön verzerrt dargestellt und gedruckt.  Ansonsten das was ich will.

Gibt es auch noch was anderes?


----------

